# Third Grow - California Orange Bud <> Bubblelicious <> Blue Mystic



## PeaceKiller (Aug 16, 2008)

Took these 9 cuttings 6 weeks ago and been vegging since under CFL's at 18/6. Just switched over to 12/12 today.
I LST'd, FIM'd twice, and have been supercropping, all are between 7-8 inches tall.

They will go into 2 gallon bags next weekend with fresh soil under a 400 HPS. I will also take a few cuttings.
They all have multiple tops, some more than others, but I'm very excited about this grow. So far everything is going optimally and this should well outdo my previous 2 grows by far.

4 Blue Mystic:







4 California Orange Buds:






1 Bubblelicious (the 3 other cutting didn't make it :fid:



Will update next week when these move into the flower area.

Take care and be well.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 24, 2008)

Quick update,

Flowering exactly 1 week now, already pitils all over. I know these ladies were just anticipating the 12/12 switch over since they have been alternating the nodes for a couple of weeks now. They all have multiple tops, so I'm really excited. Leaves nice and health green, with no yellow parts (cept for a few bottoms which are dying off), and no white spots like last time .

I completely cleaned out the tent with bleach and etc. to hopefully erradicate and remaining loose spidermites and what-not. Using new bags, fresh soil, etc.

I repotted into 2 gallon bags, with fresh, new soil. 2 parts MG Organic Choice Potting Soil to 1 part Perlite. It really drains great. The roots should get a lot more air with this lighter soil consistancy and the more frequent waterings.

Meantime, I took cuttings upon transplant which I have in the veg cabinet. I plan to FIM these early as possible to get them more bushy than verticle so I can veg them longer due to height restrictions. Of course I'll LST and Suppercrop accordingly as well.

Meantime, be well and I'll update next week.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*very nice looking ladies ,,,goodluck with the journal :48:*


----------



## PeaceKiller (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a quick pic.
Everything is going great. They smell so good too .
I dropped the light to a few inches over the ladies and temp around 90 with light on.

Half of the cuttings aren't doing so hot (all the Blue Mystics are looking okay though), so I'm gonna take a few more tomorrow of the BUB and COB which I hope make it.




Until next time, be well and take care.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope everyone is well. Been busy lately here.

Quick update, just reached 5 weeks flowering. They look and smell fantastic . So far taking well to FF Big/Tiger Bloom and Molases in alternate waterings (every 4 days or so). Since the cooler weather my tent temps are much better. Rather than 90+ with lights on, now about a steady 80 lights on. Light is just 3-4 inches from the top of the canopy now .

5 clones survived, and I just FIM'd.

Few flower pix:






Until next time, be well all.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Sep 27, 2008)

Howdy again,

Everything going well so far. I do have some spidermites about which sux. Aside from that the buds look and smell amazing.







Until next time, be well.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 27, 2008)

loookin sweeeet...... I have some bubblicious going now both indoors and outdoors.... im watching this one.....your plants look heathly and green.....man that bud looks good


----------



## PeaceKiller (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks New . Your grow is looking pretty sweet yourself, keep up the good work. Too bad about all the males, sheesh. You did the right thing by revegging and cloning, it will pay off way better in the end rather then just having the 2 females, for a month or so delay consequence eight ladies are worth the wait.

So far I have been cloning soon as I switch over to 12/12, from the lower branches of course. So, by the time flowering is over, the vegging batch of clones are well grown and more than ready to flower. So far this is my routine since I'm satified by my current 3 strains. This gives me a pretty steady stash, every 2 months or so.
You can always stagger this routine, by delaying a few plants for 2,3 or 4 weeks and then putting in flower. In which case you have plants maturing at different age intervals (few weeks apart) and you can harvest fewer plants more frequently.

Anyway, on to the flowers of happiness:







Few more weeks to go, can't wait. They smell soooo sweet, like candy, literally .

Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 4, 2008)

3 Gorgeous strains there.  Wish I coulda pulled up a seat for the whole grow


----------



## lyfr (Oct 5, 2008)

incredible looking group ya got there!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for the great comments and feedback, truly appreciated .

Just about 9 1/2 weeks in flower, all trichs ranging from 50-75% amber. Wanted to flower another week, but, I will be gone for that time and I'm nervous about leaving the scheduled lights on for 6/7 days unattended.

I'll report the weight of these 9 plants in a couple of weeks.




Take care and be well everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2008)

sweet grow, cant wait to see some dry nug shots.... so do you got any more clones going for round 2?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*CONGRATS on a very nice harvest and beautiful grow. :hubba: :aok: *


----------



## PeaceKiller (Dec 6, 2008)

Long time no see everyone. Hope everyone is healthy and well.

Been really busy lately.

Here are the weigh in's:

California Orange Bud (4 plants) - 60 grams
Blue Mystic (4 plants) - 57 grams
Bubblelicious (1 plant) - 15 grams

Total: 132 grams (4.65 ounces), about 14.5 grams per plant.




They all smoke really nice 
All the plants were less than 2 feet tall when harvested.

I do have clones still going of the COB (2) and BM (4), they are vegging now. I'm going to try to veg them as long as they can fit in my veg box, I want to get them bigger than last time. Last time was about a foot when I put into flower.

When I put these into flower, I'll start a new journal.

Take care and be well everyone.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 2, 2009)

yo do your plants start smelling that early because you dont give them 24 hour light during veg?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 21, 2009)

i used 24h and they stunk about 6" away 3 weeks in.


----------

